# Fluorite or Aquasoil?



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

If your goal with this tank is not to have it heavily planted, then I would go with the flourite or even a cheaper substrate. Consider, also, that many plants may not like discus temperatures. It really depends on what you plan on growing and what you consider a limited amount of flora.

I've used both substrates and AS blows flourite out of the water in terms of growth. The ammonia leaching and lightness are annoying though.


----------



## mj75 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. Very helpful.


----------



## Engold (May 22, 2006)

FrostyNYC said:


> If your goal with this tank is not to have it heavily planted, then I would go with the flourite or even a cheaper substrate. Consider, also, that many plants may not like discus temperatures. It really depends on what you plan on growing and what you consider a limited amount of flora.
> 
> I've used both substrates and AS blows flourite out of the water in terms of growth. The ammonia leaching and lightness are annoying though.



FrostyNYC is right. I have used both substrate and totally agree that ADA substrate is far more superior than Fluorite. However.... if you are patient you can have decent results with Fluorite.... just add root tabs, but the results are slower than ADA..


If you are short on cash.... try fluorite and roots tabs. IF you can save $ over time, go with Fluorite

Good Luck


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it depends on the flora. Some plant you just almost have to have ADA Aqua Soil. The more difficult the plant the more important the substrate. If you are just doing easy common plants then you'll be fine with the flourite. If you want to have the more difficult foreground plants, finer root plants etc. you really need to get the Aqua Soil. The difference in price can be made up by selling your plants. Also AquaSoil also brings down the pH of the water. Don't discus need soft water?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Keep in mind the ADA takes quite a bit of time usually to cycle.


----------

